# Can people own fennec foxes?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

In the uk?...
Just wondered, always loved these when i was younger.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep its possible and they aren't DWA, I want one myself in a few years  I did have some good caresheets saved somewhere shall have to dig them out! I'm sure Rory or Nerys will be along soon to save the day haha!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

LOL, 

Well l am not sure about 'saving the day', however, Fennec Foxes can be legally owned by private keepers in the United kingdom.

Can be a difficult species to maintain properly, but even harder to source out and secure.

HTH

R


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Yep its possible and they aren't DWA, I want one myself in a few years  I did have some good caresheets saved somewhere shall have to dig them out! I'm sure Rory or Nerys will be along soon to save the day haha!






TSKA Rory Matier said:


> LOL,
> 
> Well l am not sure about 'saving the day', however, Fennec Foxes can be legally owned by private keepers in the United kingdom.
> 
> ...


hehe thank you 
i woudlnt be able to ever have one, but they are just stunnign arent they? realy stunning.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

I Want One Of Them!!! More Than A Skunk!!!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> I Want One Of Them!!! More Than A Skunk!!!!


I've wanted one for years :flrt:Still a dream way way off in the future at the minuite lol but one day......


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I've wanted one for years :flrt:Still a dream way way off in the future at the minuite lol but one day......


 
i know, i think we need to buy a zoo cos we've got even living room for us hehe


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha I live in a shared house and my room is full XD My bed in the middle surrounded by animals :lol2: I love it :no1: When I've settled into a house of my own one day I shall dedicate a room to one/two and kit it out properly even if its years before I own them :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they probably shouldnt be near cats, but i love this video

Kitten Annoys Fennec Fox and other videos on StupidVideos.com


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Haha I live in a shared house and my room is full XD My bed in the middle surrounded by animals :lol2: I love it :no1: When I've settled into a house of my own one day I shall dedicate a room to one/two and kit it out properly even if its years before I own them :lol2:


 
our whole house is full of animals, approx 270ish give or take a few, only room without anythin in is the bathroom :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ahaha you win :lol2:


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

funny how everybody loves foxes. Did you know the chinese beleive them to be shape-shifters. Personally im in love with their ears.:whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

They're ears are amazing XD And they're eyes are sooooo purdy :flrt:


Here are some links with info:

About.com: http://www.fennecfoxes.com/ (this ones nifty, they have fox sounds for you to hear  Cute!)

Pet Fennec Foxes - Care lots of things here

Mammals » Other Exotics » Fox - Fennec Main Page This ones quite helpful

Care sheet for foxes this sites good and has info on other foxes too


----------

